# Anyone know what happened to Mr. Brzinski?



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Did anyone know Mr. Brzinski (not sure of spelling here), Norwood Tech College, waveguide theory lecturer in '69? 

He was Polish, and a really good guy, with a difficult subject to teach on hot afternoons in a particularly stuffy classroom. I only ask, because I still, to this day, remember his huge smile, on entering the room, briefcase in hand, and how he would always hitch up one trouser leg, place that foot on a chair, grin hugely and announce:

"Good afternoon, gentlemen... everything in the garden is lovely, isn't it...."

First thing he did, first day, was to write his name on the blackboard, tell us not to worry if we couldn't pronounce it properly, and keep on with that huge grin as we all ran our tongues around the odd-sounding syllables.

Some good characters in our lecturers from those days, but Mr. B. stands out, and I hope he went on to have a good life after college days were done with.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

In case more than me have come here out of an interest in President Carter's somewhat hawkish security advicer - Zbigniew Kazimierz Brzezinski died in 2017 at the age of 89. He was at the end still of the opinion that the Democrats had moved too far to the left. But was "deeply troubled" by the election of Donald Trump as president of the United States and worried over the future. Two days after the election, on November 10, 2016, Brzezinski warned of "coming turmoil in the nation and the world." (LOts of Z's in the Polish language it seems - wonder how they pronounce it?)


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Not the same guy, we assume!


----------



## Tim Strickland (May 4, 2012)

*Ziggy Brinski*

I worked with Ziggy when I taught at Merchant Navy College, Greenhithe. Ziggy had transferred there with the rest of the Norwood teachers (Bob Douglas, Phil Smith, Barry O Sullivan, Frank M, Gibby Gibson etc). Ziggy is still with this world and is over 90 years old
Tim S


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

G'day Tim, and many thanks for that piece of news. 

I'm so pleased to hear 'Ziggy's' still with us! Over 90... that is just hard to believe, the guy I knew back in '69. How time does march on. I guess your reference to the Norwood tutors moving house was to do with the eventual closure of that eminent and august establishment, but not sure when that took place. Can you remember?

Hope he's still in good health and keeping out of harm's way at the moment.

Tks agn. Paul


----------



## Tim Strickland (May 4, 2012)

*Norwood Tech, Ziggy B etc*

Paul and others:

For details of what happened to Norwood and its migration to Greenhithe see https://www.radioofficers.com/training-schools/norwood-technical-college/ 

You will see it is a summary Bob Douglas wrote at my suggestion for the Radio Officers Association. Ref the latter, can I urge you to join. It is a great outlet for ex-Sparks and has a really good newsletter (QSO) each quarter. There are re-unions etc in times of non Coronavirus. All this for £20.

Tim (G4EOA and ex GTZM)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tim Strickland said:


> I worked with Ziggy when I taught at Merchant Navy College, Greenhithe. Ziggy had transferred there with the rest of the Norwood teachers (Bob Douglas, Phil Smith, Barry O Sullivan, Frank M, Gibby Gibson etc). Ziggy is still with this world and is over 90 years old
> Tim S


Is Mr Mayoh still with us? 

IIRC he had a distinguished war record?


----------

